# Wie buffed mit Kritik umgeht!



## Puvved (11. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend!

Ich bin doch sehr verwundert WIE buffed mit Kritik umgeht. Leider machte ich die Erfahrung, dass sie es so handhaben wie sie auch ihre Artikel zusammenstellen ====> Kopieren-Einfügen !!!!!!!!!!!!

Wenn was nicht passt wird einfach der Beitrag bzw. auch die Zugangsdaten einfach gelöscht. 

Ist doch sehr einfac,h oder ? Löschen wir denn der schreibt schlecht über uns , mimimimimi.

Auch nach einer Rücksetzung des Passwortes, was komischerweise funktioniert, bleibt man weiterhin gesperrt.

Ja ich habe mir erlaubt hier eine Kritik über die halbherzigen Berichte, die buffed über SWTOR bringt, zu schreiben. Passte wohl dem einen oder anderen der bei buffed auch lesen kann nicht.

Wollte euch nur mal mitteilen wie solche Leute dann behandelt werden. 

Danke buffed für euer wahres Gesicht.

Achja und ich denke auch der hier wird wieder gelöscht, naja, ist wohl so wenn man auch als Redaktion (Dr.) Guttenberg-Methoden anwendet. Auch wenn man es sagt und meint mit updates wirds schon besser. Halbherzig ist halbherzig und keine redaktionelle Leistung wie das Meiste dass buffed über SWTOR schreibt.


----------



## Alterac123 (11. Januar 2012)

Und das hat jetzt was mit Star Wars zutun?
Sorry aber so wird es sowieso gelöscht, wie es sich gehört.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Januar 2012)

1. Verschoben

2. Worauf beziehst du dich eigentlich?


----------



## Derulu (11. Januar 2012)

Da war wohl einer schneller beim verschieben^^



Jetzt zum Privaten:

Es kommt übrigens immer drauf an WIE man Kritik äussert

Wenn die auch nur so ähnlich zu lesen war, wie dieser Initialpost...

Naja sagen wir mal "geschliffene Klinge" und richtig formulierte Kritik (gemäß der Netiquette) liest sich ein kleines bisschen anders


----------



## Nostromoss (11. Januar 2012)

Also ich kann nicht sagen was Du geschrieben hast und wie. Aber ich denke bei dem ganzen Dreck und Mist was hier hin und wieder zu lesen ist, wird so etwas eher selten gelöscht und wenn Sie es löschen musst Du schon dick in die Vollen gegriffen haben. Denke mal an deinem Beitrag und lese noch mal die Regeln vielleicht addiert sich 1 und 1 zusammen zu 2.<br>


----------



## Repulsor (11. Januar 2012)

bleibt auch die frage wie hast du kritisiert , also welche ausdrucksweise hast du benutzt. Ich denke wenn das im rahmen bleibt wird eine kritik auch net gelöscht. Wenn es wirklich an dem sein sollte , sag ich nur : traurig buffed, traurig


----------



## Berserkius (11. Januar 2012)

Es gab doch schon solch ein Bericht. Komisch ist auch wieder das der TE sich vor kurzem angemeldet hat. Immer die selbe Leier. Buffed geht mit der Kritik blendend um!! Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Januar 2012)

Jop, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das buffed einen intelligenten Beitrag mit konstruktiver Kritik löscht.

Und wenn es dir bei buffed wirklich nicht gefällt, dann geh eben auf eine andere Seite, anstatt uns mit deinen flames zu behelligen.


----------



## Firun (11. Januar 2012)

Ein Beispiel wäre schön , so kann man da halt nichts machen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Januar 2012)

Er wird kein Beispiel mehr posten können.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Er wird kein Beispiel mehr posten können.



WTF?! Wie sich das anhört...


----------



## doggystyle (11. Januar 2012)

*grins* der ist ja schon gebannt. Was hat er denn, außer diesem Post hier angestellt?


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Er wird kein Beispiel mehr posten können.



Allerdings. Der Ton macht die Musik. Wir können über alles reden, aber nicht in der Art und Weise, wie der Beitrag gestartet wurde. :-)


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Allerdings. Der Ton macht die Musik. Wir können über alles reden, aber nicht in der Art und Weise, wie der Beitrag gestartet wurde. :-)



Man muss also jeden Thread Kuschelweich anfangen? ^^
Nein mal im ernst, ist gut das ihr schnell handelt (Was ich aber vom "Bewertet den Song über euch" letztens nicht behaupten kann, könnte jedoch auch daran liegen das einige Forenmitglieder einfach zu faul sind den melden-Knopf zu drücken - ich weiss es nicht.) jedoch ist es manchmal ein wenig...sagen wir es so: zu vorschnell.


----------



## Nathil (11. Januar 2012)

weil wegen isso. *g*

Kritik kann ja auch durchaus positiv sein, konstrucktiv, verabscheuend, etc. aber Kritik muss erstmal belegt werden.

natürlich freuen sich ZAm und die anderen über ein "buffed ist obermegageilomatico" mehr wie über "buffed ist scheiße". Beides muss man mit etwas begründen.

also Bleistift A:

buffed ist obermegageilomatico, weil ich der Meinung bin das die Admins und Moderatoren nicht abgehoben sind, sich der Meinung der user annehem und sie auch gerne mit ihnen Diskutieren ohne dabei auf einem Standpunkt zu verharren udn wie ein bockiges Kind mit Steinen zu werden und zu sagen "Ich bin sowieso höher wie du und kann dich bannen"

Bleistift B:

Ich habe das gefühl, das ich bei buffed als User nicht ernst genug genommen werde und das die Community an sich nicht mehr das war, wie ich sie kennen gelernt habe. Daher ist buffed über die Zeit schlechter geworden. Auch die Moderatoren und Administratoren sindschnell mit dem "Bannhammer" am werk so das man sich nicht mal gegen die Ungerechtigkeiten wehren kann.



obwohl beides wirklich kurze Begründungen sind, so vertreten sie die beiden Ausagen doch sehr treffend. Und, es ist immer eine subjektive Einschätzung des Users, kein allgemein gültiger Fakt.

ZAM vergibt mir


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein mal im ernst, ist gut das ihr schnell handelt (Was ich aber vom "Bewertet den Song über euch" letztens nicht behaupten kann, könnte jedoch auch daran liegen das einige Forenmitglieder einfach zu faul sind den melden-Knopf zu drücken - ich weiss es nicht.) jedoch ist es manchmal ein wenig...sagen wir es so: zu vorschnell.



Kommt wohl immer darauf an, wieviele Mods/Admins grad gleichzeitig aktiv sind. Ich weiß aber nicht was im Song-Thread vorgefallen ist.


Nathil schrieb:


> Kritik kann ja auch durchaus positiv sein, konstrucktiv, verabscheuend, etc. aber Kritik muss erstmal belegt werden.



Exakt. ^^



> ZAM vergibt mir



Mal sehen ;D

Aber was genau meinst du mit "nicht ernst genug genommen".


----------



## Nathil (12. Januar 2012)

das waren Bleistifte (Beispiele) ZAM, also nichts was meiner Meinung entspricht  MpMn ist buffed wie jede Community, die größer ist, nur "Thread eingeweihten" im jeweiligen Thread ein eigenes Forum für sich. Daher gibt es USer die sehr bekannt sind (einfach durch die Masse an Posts, Blog's und anderem Lustigen Kram für buffed) oder halt die Stillen und weniger daran teilnehmenden, wie ch eigentlich eine bin 

Allem in allem könnte man die Foren zwar etwas übersichtlicher verpacken, aber alleine schon die Themenvielfalt, die von dem Üblichen Smaltalk und Spam über WoW, GW etc geht und irgendwann bei Support und News ankommt, mach es schwer die Foren zu sortieren. Auch würden ein paar emhr aktive User manchen bereichen echt nicht schaden (und man könnte mal sehen was der Server von buffed so aushält... denke an Gaia-Online kommen wir hier eh nicht dran *g*)


----------



## Geige (22. Januar 2012)

So dann riskiere ich jetzt mal meinen wohl gehüteten Account. 
Naja ich bin zwar nicht der Meinung des TE´s.
Aber die Art und Weiße wie schnell man gebannt wird gibt mir zu denken.

Ich erinnere mich an die Pre-WAR Zeiten in denen ein paar User meinten
jede vernünftige Diskusion mit ihren Flames und Trolls im Keime  ersticken zu müssen.
Ich habe mir damals die Finger wund reported und es geschah ewig lange Zeit einfach gar nix.

Hab ich jetzt etwas übersehen oder wird hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen?


----------



## ZAM (23. Januar 2012)

Geige schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich an die Pre-WAR Zeiten in denen ein paar User meinten
> jede vernünftige Diskusion mit ihren Flames und Trolls im Keime  ersticken zu müssen.
> Ich habe mir damals die Finger wund reported und es geschah ewig lange Zeit einfach gar nix.
> 
> Hab ich jetzt etwas übersehen oder wird hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen?



Es ist kein "Messen", eher eine Art unliebsame, virtuelle Evolution. Das Ticketsystem zu/vor WAR-Zeiten war grob gesagt "für den Eimer". Mittlerweile gibt es ein paar mehr Funktionen, beispielsweise die Kommentar-Überwachung über einen Live-Ticker, mit u.a. Wort-Hervorhebungen (Beleidigungen), oder das Reporting-System etc. Das ist leider notwendig, da sich Kommentarinhalte der "zu Bearbeitenden" in den letzten Jahren vor allem zu in allen Belangen unzufriedenen Präventiv-Nörgelei entwickelt haben. Das ist eigentlich kein Problem, wäre das nicht meist verbunden mit dem Hang den guten Umgangston vollständig zu vergessen und mit wilden Unterstellungen, Beleidigungen, oder sonstigen Ausfälligkeiten um sich zu feuern. Vor allem wird dabei meist nicht realisiert, dass die Ausdrucksweise unterirdisch war - ist ja anscheinend privater Umgangston... Zum Glück ist das kein generelles Verhalten, nur stechen Brüller im Netz immer mehr hervor, als die Zufriedenen und projezieren damit das völlig falsche Bild, alle wären so drauf.


----------

